# Did Tylan not work for you?



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Now that Poppy has all of his adult teeth, I did a 15-day treatment of Tylan ... a pinch each morning in his food.

But, it has not stopped the staining, especially from his right eye.

If Tylan did not work for you, did you try another product? If so, which one, and did it work?

I would really like for Poppy to have a white face for his 1st Birthday and our trip home for the holidays. I know it is only cosmetic, but I'd really like to have a white face baby. :innocent:

Thanks and HUGz! Jules


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Oh come on ... I know some of you have tried Angel Eyes or other products, but haven't spoke up!

Go ahead ... if anyone bashes you ... I'll beat um away with a stick! :HistericalSmiley:

I just thought Tylan was supposed to always work, but it didn't for us. Or, maybe I should try another 15-day dose?

HUGz! Jules


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Jules, have you had Poppy's tear ducts checked, maybe the tear duct to the right eye is clogged. I had a problem with Riley staining very badly last year and nothing was working and when he got his teeth cleaned i had the vet check his tear ducts and they both needed to be flushed and his staining was non existant until we had to go out of town for a family emergency. We are back to using the tylan again. I hope that helps.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

I tried Angel Eyes, but decided it wasn't a good idea to give him an antibiotic every day. When I changed his food to Acana Prairie the stains went away. I also clean his eyes every day.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

mysugarbears said:


> Jules, have you had Poppy's tear ducts checked, maybe the tear duct to the right eye is clogged. I had a problem with Riley staining very badly last year and nothing was working and when he got his teeth cleaned i had the vet check his tear ducts and they both needed to be flushed and his staining was non existant until we had to go out of town for a family emergency. We are back to using the tylan again. I hope that helps.


Very good idea!!!! I will go call and get an appointment right now!!!! :thumbsup:

This is all I am looking for ... is ideas ... what works and what doesn't ... and people like you, to recommend something I hadn't thought of!! :aktion033:

HUGz! Jules


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Tylan kills the secondary bacterial infection. Unless bacterial infection alone was the problem, tylan will not solve underlying issues like allergies or structural eye abnormalities.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

jmm said:


> Tylan kills the secondary bacterial infection. Unless bacterial infection alone was the problem, tylan will not solve underlying issues like allergies or structural eye abnormalities.


We have an appointment for Friday afternoon to have Dr. Berg check him out!

HUGz! Jules


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I used a round of Tylan on Preston but it didn't work. I thought for sure it would work on him.

The only thing that has helped has been....NOTHING. lol As both London & Preston have gotten older, their staining has improved. Preston hardly has any at all anymore, and London's is basically all gone.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

We tried Tylan prescribed by the vet several months ago, I think just after Tyler's first birthday. Didn't do a thing. We wash the area with Lavish Spa, use drops with boric acid in his eyes and also use Eye Envy which is a topical cleaner. I know there are people who don't like it because they don't know what's in it but it's worked best for us. I put just about two drops of it on a toothbrush and brush the hair that's stained. It has lessened it the best and kept it cleaner and I also put a little powder after which I'm sure is probably corn starch. I think Tyler's main problem is that he has a lot of really tiny hairs growing around his eyes -- very tiny and squiggly and they get in his eyes and cause them to tear. Either that or tear duct problems and I'm not ready to put him under for that. Will probably wait for his first dental. That's my story and I'm sticking to it Jules


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I am also curious about the responses that you will get. Sophia has terrible staining right now. I have tried the spa lavish facial scrub on her daily to no avail. Her vet said that he would try the Tylan on her before I took her to an eye specialist. I don't know that I would even go for a surgical procedure if they told me that it was necessary to stop the staining because I am so terrified about having her put under.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Tylan has always worked for my maltese over the years, but I do know they had no underlying causes other than bacteria from teething and a wet face. I imagine if the duct is clogged or closed Tylan would not do anything. 
If it's food allergy then that has to be changed for results.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Ask your vet if it is okay to give 1/8 of a tsp per day for 10 days? 

I know of dogs that went on Tylan that it didn't work on when it was a lower dosage. When they went on a higher dosage, it worked the second time. And it was good because they didn't have to keep trying multiple courses.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

julee dont have any advice but ive missed u ..


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I took Kitzi to a great specialist here for an unrelated eye issue and she was extremely knowledgeable. She diagnosed his problem that I went about and she also informed me that he has "increased palpebral fissure---loose eyelids." She also told me that apparently w/the breeding toward smaller, shorter faces some of the dogs faces are so small that the eyes actually bulge out more----HIS DON'T---but I have seen photos of some of the dogs from Asia where this is more prominent. 
She suggested that we do 21 days of tetracycline when we are ready. She informed me that the recent tests validate that one can begin before the 6 months (they used to believe that tetracycline would cause the enamel to yellow). Since the tearing would continue until the teeth are in starting earlier would not necessarily be productive. 
I hope you find some good solution---patent it if you do! and send me the first dose! I will pay.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Lola has no tear ducts, according to my vet. She hasn't seen a specialist yet, but I am not having that much of a problem. She gets a wet face because she isn't draining, but mainly in walks and such, and the wet face makes her hair look more stained than it is. 

When we moved to our new place she got very stained. Tetracyline cleared that up and we are now back to pretty much just a wet face again. The picture of her below is how she looks after a full bath with a bit of cornstarch applied, so really not bad at all. She is on filtered water and some buttermilk powder every day.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

uniquelovdolce said:


> julee dont have any advice but ive missed u ..


Awwwww .... you're so sweet! :wub:

Thanks to everyone for your input and advice. I really look forward to what Dr. Berg says on Friday! :thumbsup:

HUGz! Jules


----------



## FortheloveofBuckeye (Mar 11, 2010)

silverhaven said:


> Lola has no tear ducts, according to my vet. She hasn't seen a specialist yet, but I am not having that much of a problem. She gets a wet face because she isn't draining, but mainly in walks and such, and the wet face makes her hair look more stained than it is.
> 
> When we moved to our new place she got very stained. Tetracyline cleared that up and we are now back to pretty much just a wet face again. The picture of her below is how she looks after a full bath with a bit of cornstarch applied, so really not bad at all. She is on filtered water and some buttermilk powder every day.


Hello...just curious..what does the Buttermilk do? I've heard something about that before but can't recall what exactly. Thanks!


----------



## FortheloveofBuckeye (Mar 11, 2010)

Hello all,

Haven't been on for a while but I hope everyone is doing well.  I am perplexed about something and would welcome any advice...Buckeye has always had a little staining -it greatly improved eventually after we got him and began feeding him quality food, filtered water, stainless steel bowls, etc. So he's been fine until recently...over the past few weeks his staining has gotten bad, worse then before. I'm baffled because I can't figure out why. I haven't changed anything as far as diet, etc. The only change we've made is potty training him to go outside, which he's been doing for about 3 months now...when he goes out, he sniffs all around the grass, shrubs, eats things that I don't even know (I'll catch him chewing), he eats the grass, etc., so I'm thinking maybe that's it...what else can it be?! I'm so lost for an answer other than that, because again, I've changed nothing major with him. He goes to the vet tomorrow so I'm going to discuss with her. I'm really disappointed because he stains were very light and you could barely tell he had them.


----------



## FortheloveofBuckeye (Mar 11, 2010)

Oh, forgot to mention...even one of his paws are stained and he's never had that issue....


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

It sounds like he has allergies since it started when he started going outside. I would talk to your vet about some allergy medicine and i would also wipe down his feet and body every time he comes in from outside. I hope that helps.


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

It seems like there's no one fix for all because it depends on the source of the problem. Preston has a little staining- the kind that looks bad when his face is wet but is not really noticeable when he's dry. My vet just gave me Eye Envy (as a gift-he's soooo nice!) so I just started it two nights ago. For those of you who have used tetracycline, what dosage do you use?


----------



## FortheloveofBuckeye (Mar 11, 2010)

mysugarbears said:


> It sounds like he has allergies since it started when he started going outside. I would talk to your vet about some allergy medicine and i would also wipe down his feet and body every time he comes in from outside. I hope that helps.


 
Yes, perhaps that's it...I will talk to the vet tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I gave it to Abbey a few months after the operation to enlarge her tear ducts because she had staining. It worked for her. Then after a while her eyes stayed pretty good. She still really squints in the sunlight though.


----------



## linfran (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi Julee,
 Tyson had bad tear staining and the Angel Eyes did help a lot. When I stopped using it, the staining came back. I would so love it if he had a nice white face. Good luck and let us know what your vet says. Linda


----------



## FortheloveofBuckeye (Mar 11, 2010)

Buckeye's vet suggested giving him Children's Benadry, 2-3 times per day. Believes the increased staining is probably due to allergies, since he's been going outside a lot more lately. And also suggested I wipe his feet when he comes in (thanks for that same advice ).


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Tylan worked like a charm for me. But I had to actually measure 1/8th of a teaspoon out each day and not give just a 'pinch'..because the 'pinch' didn't do anything. Once I measured it, I realized I was giving way too little. 

Also, I knew bisou's staining wasn't due to a clogged tear duct.


----------

